# New XM/Directv offer!!



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

www.xmradio.com/directv

Delphi MyFi for $99
SkyFi 2 with car or home kit for $49


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I take it that if you are a current XM and DirecTV sub, you can't get those prices?


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I called both XM and the XM store, both said if it didn't expressly say it was for new XM customers only, then I was free to order it. The order went thru, now just waiting for it to arrive. What a deal, it comes already activated, the shipping is free and you get a car kit and the unit for $49. As soon as it gets here, I'll call and deativate my Roady2.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's the deal. This may be confusing.

I ordered a SkiFi 2 and home kit under a similar offer, but a little better. This one is for employees of XM retailers. The SkyFi 2 and home kit was totally free, but I had to agree to pay for 3 months of service up front ($38.85) and keep the receiver active for at least 6 months and the activation fee was waived.

As of yesterday I had a SkyFi and Roady 2 on one account under the family plan for $20/month. I got my SkiFi2 yesterday, it came preactivated. I called XM today to cancel the SkiFi. What the CSR did was put my SkyFi on hold (I wont be billed for it), and told me to call up on 2/23 to officially deactivate the SkyFi and move the SkyFi 2 to my family plan.

So as of right now I have 2 totally separate accounts (on the same credit card), with one receiver each, a Roady 2 on a monthly plan and the SkyFi 2 on a quarterly plan, but after my ‘commitment’ is up the SkyFi 2 will be transferred to the same account as the Roady 2 to officially replace the SkyFi and I’ll be back to paying $19.94 a month. 

All thing things considered this is costing me a total of $18 over what I would have spent anyway, due to paying full subscriptions on two receivers. If I did nothing the next 3 months of XM service would cost me $59.82, now they will cost me $77.70. Difference of $17.88.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

yesterday i was in walmart they had a roday for 29.99 but no home kit  just the car antenna i wish i could get xm system bundled with the receiver/homekit


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

The MyFi is out of stock.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> yesterday i was in walmart they had a roday for 29.99 but no home kit  just the car antenna i wish i could get xm system bundled with the receiver/homekit


Yesterday, I ditched my Roady 2. WalMart had the new Roady XTs for $54 starlight up. Most places are $80 with $30 mail in rebate or if you order direct from XM it's an instant rebate. I was going to get one after Christmas but when I saw the price I purchased it on the spot. God bless WalMart! Two new XM receivers in two days, now I just have to upgrade my Sirius receiver


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

steve what xm units do you have


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In use I have a SkyFi 2 and Roady XT, unsubscribed I have a SkyFi and Roady 2.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I finally received it today. I was beginning to wonder, as they never sent a confirmation email the order had been processed and sent.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I didn't get a confirmation email about my SkyFi 2 either, it just showed up on my door step, so much for the 'Requires an adult signature at delivery' line. Same thing with my Sirius receiver last year, no confirmation. I did get the order confirmation, but not the shipping one.

How do you like the SkyFi 2 so far?


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I like it, gotta love being able to pause live radio, got so used to doing so with my Tivo's, I'm happy now to be able to do it with xm too. It was supposed to come preactivated, but I had to call to get it going. I had to call to deactivate my Roady2 anyway, so it wasn't a wasted call.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

xm is great i joined on new years eve im so happy with the service


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I had a similar experience with notification. I did receive an email the day it shipped, received the package less than 24 hours later (close to the holiday XM was providing free two day shipping). 

Love my SkyFi 2


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

This is what I'd like to do. Anyone think it's possible?

Buy 2 sets of XM2GO receivers, one to use and one just to get the accessories.
per the agreement I have to pre-pay $13 for each reciever for the first month of service and agree to 6 months of "service".
After the first month, add the second XM2GO to the first for $7. Then cancel the second after 6 months.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

now here is my question 


i wanna replace my roday2 and upgrade to a rodayxt can i just transfer my service to that receiver ???
and do i have to buy another home kit my home kit box says for use of the family of roday radios so i guess im set right


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

pez2002 said:


> now here is my question
> 
> i wanna replace my roday2 and upgrade to a rodayxt can i just transfer my service to that receiver ???


Yes, and without an activation fee (I believe). Just call XM for details.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

To transfer XM service from one receiver to another just call up, there is no activation fee since you are replacing an existing radio. The Roady XT is a slightly different beast then the Roady and Roady 2. The Roady2 has it's antenna input, audio output and power on the receiver itself. The Roady XT has the connections on the cradles. The power is also different, the Roady 2 uses 6 volts the XT uses 5 volts. I've never used a Roady at home, but I would say you have to get a new home kit for the XT.

Is your current home kit marketed toward the Roady 2 or Roady XT? If the Roady 2, I'm guessing the compatability line is referring to the original Roady and Roady 2, not the XT, since the XT probably wasn't out at the time the box was printed.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

my home kit says for the family of roday receivers 

so i guess im set


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What's the model number of the home kit?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> What's the model number of the home kit?


where do i find this i still have the package for the home kit


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Well, I'm trying it anyway. The T&C state this:
You are required to purchase one month of XM service when you purchase a radio through this promotion and to keep a minimum of six months continuous XM service. Failure to maintain an XM Consumer Plan or XM Family Plan monthly subscription for six months will result in a charge of $150 per XM2Go product and Polk home tuner ordered. A $60 charge will apply for all other radios, per radio ordered​.
So I think it should work, as I'm required to maintain an XM Consumer Plan or XM Family Plan for six months.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Mike, it will be on the box somewhere, it should start off with the letters SA. Maybe on the very top or bottom near the UPC. Or just look at the front of the owners manual, it should say there.

Eric, that should work fine, as long as you meet those minimum requirements, you should be fine.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

here it is 



SA10069-11P1


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope that won't work, that is for the Roady and Roady 2 only, for the Roady XT you need the SA10176-11. Well actually all you need is the cradle itself and the power adaptor. The antenna is the same and the remote is just a different design.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7475984&type=product&id=1125465420080


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

where did the link go??


----------



## N0JS (Feb 21, 2005)

I am considering getting an XM2GO receiver and subscribing to service. Does anybody have any suggestions on dealers with good prices and good reputation. I have read from time to time about people getting offerred a good deal on the service and/or equipment when they cancelled or if they are a member of something. I am just looking for help selecting a place to purchase from.


----------

